# The e-rep system...



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2006)

...this isn't a question about how it works. Kind of.
What i was wondering was what are the possible 'tags' you can get when you hover over someone's e-rep. Chris has "Chris shreds in his sleep", and there are things like "x is a jewel in the rough" or "x is a shining beacon of light" and there is also "Metal Ken lights puppies on fire"(if that isnt metal ken, sorry!). Is there any way to choose them? And what are they all? Talk about a time-wasting question.


----------



## Leon (Nov 1, 2006)

it depends on how much rep you have, though i'm sure a few have been changed to reflect uber-status


----------



## Chris (Nov 1, 2006)

They change as you gain/lose rep.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 1, 2006)

The special ones are when you're just THAT reputable ;D


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2006)

I knew that they change; i meant is there a list of all the possible 'tags'? Or am i trying to skip to the last level in the game without experiencing the anguish in between?


----------



## Dylan7620 (Nov 2, 2006)

also, when we give ken e-rep. should we give him negative if its a good post and positive if its bad? keeping him up in the red?


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2006)

Believe me, you can +Rep ken on every one of his 10k+ posts, and he'll never get out of the red. He has like negative 2 million. 

There's about 15-20 different sayings in there right now as far as "Chris is blah blah", and I've been planning on adding some for quite some time. I'm planning to do it when I have time to re-vamp the whole eRep system anyway, because I'd like it to take a little longer to get all the dots, etc. Basically just adding some more levels of goodness inbetween, and changing up the colors a wee for higher reps.


----------



## Drew (Nov 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> There's about 15-20 different sayings in there right now as far as "Chris is blah blah", and I've been planning on adding some for quite some time. I'm planning to do it when I have time to re-vamp the whole eRep system anyway, because I'd like it to take a little longer to get all the dots, etc. Basically just adding some more levels of goodness inbetween, and changing up the colors a wee for higher reps.



 I've been meaning to either ask you to do this or try to figure out how to do it myself for quite some time now. I've been "pretty damned metal" for like the last year.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 2, 2006)

Add another row or 2 lol


----------



## Leon (Nov 2, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Add another row or 2 lol


heh, i'm so reputable, i'm defrag'ed!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 2, 2006)

Leon said:


> heh, i'm so reputable, i'm defrag'ed!


lmao


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2006)

What do the little white rep bars represent?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 29, 2006)

I think that's when someone neg. reps you but they don't have much rep themselves or they have there rep thing turned off, or whatever. I know NickCormier neg rep'd me and I got a white thing instead of red. I don't think you can neutral rep.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2006)

Hrmm, thats strange, why would someone neg rep me for posting home-taken pics of Meshuggah's 8 stringers on demand?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 29, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Hrmm, thats strange, why would someone neg rep me for posting home-taken pics of Meshuggah's 8 stringers on demand?



Because my boy, some people are just ghheeeey. 


I seriously have no clue about any of it. Just had to opine.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2006)

I always post what people like hehe
Watch:
(deleted by poster) hehe


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 29, 2006)

You're a nasty little man.


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 29, 2006)

The little white blockie means that the E-repper is too new to have his opinion count for rep, negative or positive. This prevents some doucheknuckle from joining the site and neg repping everybody, and having Chris go and change it all. You still get the person's sentiment, just not any number alteration.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2006)

haha doucheknuckle


----------



## Shawn (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't think the white tags are negative rep. My drummer gave me one of those, unless he accidently neg rep'd me. I think it was because he was a new member at the time witrh hardly any points.


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 29, 2006)

Shawn said:


> I don't think the white tags are negative rep. My drummer gave me one of those, unless he accidently neg rep'd me. I think it was because he was a new member at the time witrh hardly any points.



Yessir, that's what I said. It just denotes noobietude, not a specific value. Hopefully a message would give away the neo-repper's opinion.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Hrmm, thats strange, why would someone neg rep me for posting home-taken pics of Meshuggah's 8 stringers on demand?


 
It's not just Neg rep it's also positive rep that goes neutral.


----------



## Digital Black (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't understand why so many of you hold this feature in such high reguard..?


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 2, 2007)

Digital Black said:


> I don't understand why so many of you hold this feature in such high reguard..?



...says the man with gold block status
 

j/k
dont ban me


----------



## Buzz762 (Jan 2, 2007)

Digital Black said:


> I don't understand why so many of you hold this feature in such high reguard..?



It happens on pretty much any board with any sort of karma system. It becomes an "e-penis" envy sort of deal.


I'm really just interested in finding out what all of the reputation levels are.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Buzz762 said:


> It happens on pretty much any board with any sort of karma system. It becomes an "e-penis" envy sort of deal.




Really, I could care less about the e-rep itself. But what it represents - that people have enjoyed my posts, or found them helpful, or just laughed along with me (or at me!) because I'm such a retard, and took the time to say so. I like reading people's comments. That's what's cool, IMO.

That's what's cool about the rep shit. It shows that, for people with high rep like me, or DigiBlack, that we've been around a while, and we try to be decent guys. 

Unlike that fucker Metal Ken.


----------



## Scott (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm actually quite shocked at the amount of rep that I have.

I mean, left handed Canadian? I should be in the negs


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jan 2, 2007)

Scott said:


> I'm actually quite shocked at the amount of rep that I have.
> 
> I mean, left handed Canadian? I should be in the negs



At least your country is home to one of my all time favorite bands...... I should give you some rep just for that


----------



## Scott (Jan 2, 2007)

Let me guess. By your nickname id say...


Bare Naked Ladies?


----------



## Shawn (Jan 2, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Really, I could care less about the e-rep itself. But what it represents - that people have enjoyed my posts, or found them helpful, or just laughed along with me (or at me!) because I'm such a retard, and took the time to say so. I like reading people's comments. That's what's cool, IMO.
> 
> That's what's cool about the rep shit. It shows that, for people with high rep like me, or DigiBlack, that we've been around a while, and we try to be decent guys.
> 
> Unlike that fucker Metal Ken.


I totally agree, that's how I fell about it too.


----------



## Jason (Jan 3, 2007)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I think that's when someone neg. reps you but they don't have much rep themselves or they have there rep thing turned off, or whatever. I know NickCormier neg rep'd me and I got a white thing instead of red. I don't think you can neutral rep.



all i gotta say is wow..harsh..


----------



## Digital Black (Jan 3, 2007)

I never take e-rep into factor when doing naything on these boards-mod or otherwise. I look at it as more a of fun thing. Some of you guys get real bent out of shape over it.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 3, 2007)

e-rep is cool because you can check peoples profiles and click the links and lmao at something you forgot about.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jan 3, 2007)

Scott said:


> Let me guess. By your nickname id say...
> 
> 
> Bare Naked Ladies?



You got it


----------



## Scott (Jan 3, 2007)

I was always good at guessing games.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jan 3, 2007)

Scott said:


> I was always good at guessing games.



Well I'm impressed you were able to guess it from the limited amount of clues given


----------



## Ryan (Jan 3, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> e-rep is cool because you can check peoples profiles and click the links and lmao at something you forgot about.



Yah like one of those quote generators in an IRC script


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 6, 2007)

People should be more open with repping. Ive started doing it a lot lately because you feel like youve done a nice thing.


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> People should be more open with repping. Ive started doing it a lot lately because you feel like youve done a nice thing.



I just wish you knew who was repping, good or bad. I put my name(real and screen) on mine.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 6, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I just wish you knew who was repping, good or bad. I put my name(real and screen) on mine.



the idea behind that is to keep people from fighting with each other over neg reps.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 7, 2007)

I usually just write -seed after I rep someone.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2007)

like genetic seed?


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 7, 2007)

yes.. Like genetic seed.  Im gonna change it to sperm right away.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2007)

Spermawanker?


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 7, 2007)

hahahahahaha E-fuckin-rep for you....


----------



## Dive-Baum (Mar 7, 2007)

OK...well as long as we are on the topic...Why did I lose rep while I was gone for a few months?


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 7, 2007)

Dive-Baum said:


> OK...well as long as we are on the topic...Why did I lose rep while I was gone for a few months?



Chris changed the system, it's still the same amount. Each block stands for a higher amount now


----------



## Stitch (Mar 7, 2007)

No-one knows what all the levels are yet, though? 

And yeah, we should all be more open with the rep. And give it to me.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Mar 7, 2007)

Ahhhh HA!



stitch216 said:


> No-one knows what all the levels are yet, though?
> 
> And yeah, we should all be more open with the rep. And give it to me.



Chris is a stingy fucker with the info like that.


----------



## Conan (Mar 7, 2007)

Dive-Baum said:


> Chris is a stingy fucker with the info like that.



Chris is busy waring with Vikings in the frozen north, so I have been tasked with answering all e-rep questions. If you ask me a dumb question, Crom will become angered, and I will have to cut your head off.


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 7, 2007)

Vikings? Are you sure? I thought we were in a war agint Canadians.


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> the idea behind that is to keep people from fighting with each other over neg reps.



I see.


----------



## Conan (Mar 7, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Vikings? Are you sure? I thought we were in a war agint Canadians.


 You dare to question Conan?


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2007)

Conan said:


> You dare to question Conan?



Not me since Conan Is A Soulless Killing Machine.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 7, 2007)

I quite like Conan's location.


----------



## Conan (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't. I can't find Valeria anywhere around here.


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2007)

Until now, I thought Ken had the most evil rep. 

You've got some work to do!!


----------



## Conan (Mar 7, 2007)

Reputation is meaningless to Conan.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2007)

remember when Conan punched that fucking camel in the face?


----------



## noodles (Mar 7, 2007)

That was classic. 

BTW: They are playing the whole thing uncut on AMC this weekend.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2007)

He jacked 2 horses in the jaw too if i remember correctly


----------



## noodles (Mar 7, 2007)

Nothing beats this exchange:

"Fooooooood...foooooooood. I have not eaten for days."
"And who says you will?"


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 10, 2007)

anyone explain to me who this conan fellow is? And why he's got more rep then 100 metal kens... maybe I/m just missing something

unless it's chris?


----------



## Chris (Apr 10, 2007)

It's not me. 

It's Conan, devout follower of Crom.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 10, 2007)

somehow I was expecting that type of answer


----------



## ElRay (Apr 10, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> This prevents some doucheknuckle from joining the site and neg repping everybody.


Or somebody joining the site under two logins and +reping themselves. Not that that's happened lately, no, not at all.

Ray


----------



## Conan (Apr 10, 2007)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> anyone explain to me who this conan fellow is?



My exploits are quite well known. I suggest you watch the documentary of my journeys.


----------

